# PCAnyWhere schwarzer Bildschirm



## tuxracer (10. Juli 2003)

Seit ein Rechner umgestellt wurde, von w2k auf w2k server bekomme ich beim zugriff auf diesen Computer immer einen schwarzen Bildschirm, anstelle de Desktops der eigentlich angezeigt werden sollte.

woran könnte das liegen


----------

